# 6 Pigeons in Northern NY...



## dmstcbirdgddss (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi All....
Sadly I've had to come to a conclusion that I have to adopt out my six babies. After talking to my husband about building a loft I've decided that it's more important,for obvious reasons, to build an addition for my kids bedrooms. While I would like to do both, I can't so I am offering up my pals for adoption. I would be willing to ship them. (postage paid by adopting 'parent') I have never done it before but I should be safe enough if it gets done all the time. See, we have such a number of pets...rabbits (that are multiplying - up to about 27 now), cockatiels (that are doing the same... up to 12 and have 3 more eggs), 3 dogs, and 3 cats and a lovebird. I'd like to keep them all but I just can't. Easter's coming so we'll be selling the smaller rabbits too. Anyway, anyone (well not just anyone) who can provide these guys a loving home is please let me know. My email address is [email protected] . Here's a picture of four. The other two (not pictured)are mostly black one has a white tail though. I am not sure what kind of pigeions these are. Thanks for all you guys have taught me.....It's much apreciated.  Marcia (


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Good Luck finding them homes. It can be hard to part with them. They are very beautiful and I dont think you will have too much trouble finding them a great home. Keep us updated.

Luis


----------



## dmstcbirdgddss (Jan 6, 2006)

*No Bird Shipping...*

I am sorry to say that our post office will NOT allow anyone to send any type of bird through the mail due to the bird flu. I guess I'll have to find homes locally, if that is at all possible. Thanks to those who emailed me. Marcia


----------

